# Major fishing enthusiast looking for some offshore experience - free help!!



## BrittLeaE (Apr 15, 2008)

My husband loves loves loves to fish, as do I. We go out in the bay just about every weekend. However, he doesn't have much offshore experience. The only way to get it is to offer yourself up. He wants to learn everything he can and is just a good ol country boy ready to watch, work, and learn.

If anyone needs help on the weekends and is willing to let him learn from you and get some hours out there please let me know. Hey, it's a free pair of hands to help with whatever you need!

We are located in Galveston and can travel easily to Freeport, Port Lavaca, Corpus, etc.

Thanks again!

Britt
Texas Woman Angler and Supportive Wife


----------



## Bholland8 (Dec 27, 2007)

Check out the post i put up for the Port O'conner. headin out friday mornin 7am


----------

